# I need a turned down McR-19XR



## SRacer2000 (Feb 1, 2008)

I need to get a McR19XR turned down from the stock 20mm depth to a 18.75mm depth. Can someone here do this for me?


----------



## jch79 (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope you can find someone to do this... _but_ if you can't, there's always a file (or a Dremel if you're confident enough). I've brought down reflectors with both. :shrug: All you need is a steady hand, and a little bit of patience. 

john


----------



## SRacer2000 (Feb 1, 2008)

I tried to do it with my drill press but it's crooked.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 1, 2008)

Sandpaper is your friend. Start with a course grit and start changing to finer grits as you get closer to your target length. Rotate the reflector as you go, and work on a level surface.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Feb 1, 2008)

If it doesn't need to be perfect, I have one you can have for zero $$$...It's 18.72mm, and the reflective surface has a very slight haze.


----------



## J!m (Feb 1, 2008)

Send me a PM with photos preferably.

I can do it for you...:wave:


----------



## SRacer2000 (Feb 6, 2008)

IT'S DONE! I finished my TIR to Reflector convert. I sanded a shaved down McR-19 XR reflector and put a UCL lens. And now that your interested. 100x Thanks to TranquillityBase for providing the the McR-19 XR.


Pics to come... :nana:


----------

